# *BUY TICKETS NOW* TTOC Annual Meet 13th July



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Use this link to buy tickets for Burghley AND join the TTOC Â ;D

*click here to buy tickets*

Cheques payable to "TT Owners Club"

Please put the date in your diaries now...the 2003 TTOC Annual Meet will be held on Sunday 13th July at Burghley House, Stamford, Lincs which is just off the A1 (10 miles north of Peterborough).

Burghley is a picturesque country house with extensive grounds and deer park - for photos courtesy of Mayur click here:

http://www.onholiday.com/tt/pboro29-03- ... age22.html

The main meet will be held on the Sunday starting around 10:30 but the TTOC Regional Reps will Â post to organise cruises from all parts of the county.

Tickets will be available from the TTOC website shortly and we will post more details of local accomodation options, exhibitors and plans for the day in the coming weeks. In the meantime post with any queries.

Look forward to seeing you all there

Louise Â Â ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Please advise who is the regional ,rep for Hants ? ???


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

John - believe we are still looking for a South Coast rep..

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1049837609


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Och aye.Amazing that we dont have one yet...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Och aye.Amazing that we dont have one yet...


Are you being scottish, wee johnny?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dinna ken ....must be the air up here...
McTTotal


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Louise,

Are there many people about on Saturday as I have a couple of idea's for 'off-site events' and dont want to take people off-site on the Sunday??

They are Off Road Land Rover Driving or Fast Track Quads at Tixover Quarry approx 5.5 miles from Burghley provided by www.protrax.co.uk I've used them before and they have charged me around Â£25 person for an afternoon or morning provided that there are around 20 participants

or

Possible Guided tour arround Rockingham Speedway approx 14 miles from Burghley www.rockingham.co.uk I will ring them today to see if possible, I know there are no other events on that day. There may be a ristriction on numbers? Not making any promises but last time I organised this they let us take our cars out on the track for a couple of laps behind one of their drivers with no overtaking ;D

Any interest would be useful to know

Thanks

Jason


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Location Map.....

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/55jwb/TTOC%20Meeting%2013th%20July.gif

Hope this helps

Jason


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Sorry Its a bit big I'm not sure how to make it smaller :-[


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ideal for those TT's that have off road suspension then ! :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jason,

You have email


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Jason, I'd be interested in the Rockingham tour...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Sorry to be a bit quick of the mark (or am I) but a few questions about the forth coming event.... 

1)Who do we book through 
2)What vendors can we expect to be there ;D
3)What is the expected cost and what should 
we expect for it. 
4)Dont forget the kids ???
5)where is Zoe, so I can get my furthest 
travelled TT to last years meet so I can 
polish it for handing over to this years
winner (Ill keep it handy for you Doug) 8)
6)What is the choosen charity(how about
Donnys petrol fund ) ;D
That will do for now only hope to have the time off when it happens, hopefully the response to this years meet will be of the same standard as last year with as much support, and who else is planning the trip from Gods Country  ;D

Donny


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

A few answers Donny, but only a few 

1)Who do we book through
*When the time comes, you book through the TTOC, on-line*

2)What vendors can we expect to be there Â 
*We are currently talking to a lot of vendors. We have a few definites, but do NOT have a FULL confirmed list yet..... but expect more than last year.....*

3)What is the expected cost and what should we expect for it. Â 
*NOT fully decided on cost, but that WILL be decided by the website go-live. At this point we will also provide a freft agenda for the day. Expect at least last years content+ *

4)Dont forget the kids Â 
*We haven't ;D*

5)where is Zoe, so I can get my furthest travelled TT to last years meet so I can polish it for handing over to this years winner (Ill keep it handy for you Doug) Â 
*Zoe is on the TTOC events sub-committee, but she tends to be VERY busy. We have asked for her help in providing guidance, but we can only hope she becomes less busy soon. We will though be having a "furthest travelled TT" prize..... so it would be good to polish the trophy ;D*

6)What is the choosen charity(how about Donnys petrol fund) 
*There will be a charity and it WILL be a kids related charity. This is an outstanding action to choose which charity we should work with this year*

We will also have a dedicated Burghley website soon....


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

thanks for that NuTTs just hope that I will be available for the event 

Donny


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I may *just* still have the TT at this point....

But if I have 'the other car'.....can I still come along? ;DOr will I be officially an outcast.... :'(

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I may *just* still have the TT at this point....
> 
> But if I have 'the other car'.....can I still come along? ;DOr will I be officially an outcast.... :'(
> 
> Damian


you still here?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

[smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Z4 [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

I seriously hope that I have my TTR by then....it is unconfirmed as "week 27"...are they ever early??
If it's here.....I'll come along 

Is there a South-West rep??


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

*STOP PRESS 18th May*

* Tickets will be available very shortly (in the next few days) - watch this space for details!
* Details of local accomodation will be posted here for those who want to stay over on the Saturday night near Burghley.
* The Regional Reps will be posting soon to organise cruises from their parts of the country.
* There are a number of possible extra activities on the Saturday - Jason has offered to organise if there is interest. Check this thread for details.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 89;start=0

Let me know if you have any questions -thanks!

Louise


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

But will anyone be able to join the TTOC by then ?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Patience my boy.. (hopefully by the end of the week ).


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

And as promised use this link to buy tickets for Burghley AND join the TTOC ;D

*click here to buy tickets*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lou , why cant I fill in my form and buy tickets etc ? :-/


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Because I think you are supposed to print it out and fill it in with a pen the old fashioned way, place it in a paper envelope the old fashioned way, write ou a cheque the old fashioned way, stick a stamp on the bloody envelope, drive to the old fashioned red post box and post it!
Just going by a post from NuTTs.....
Next TTOC Merchandise will be a starting handle and man with red flag to walk in front of the car.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

*OR* you can wait a week to 10 days until our website is ready. Then you will be able to fill out your form online and then pay online using direct bank transfer or Paypal or print out your order confirmation and then send a cheque. ;D

*OR* I'll have some forms at Poole and London next weekend (I like to offer a personal service ) Â ;D

Louise Â :-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Because I think you are supposed to print it out and fill it in with a pen the old fashioned way, place it in a paper envelope the old fashioned way, write ou a cheque the old fashioned way, stick a stamp on the bloody envelope, drive to the old fashioned red post box and post it!
> Just going by a post from NuTTs.....
> Next TTOC Merchandise will be a starting handle and man with red flag to walk in front of the car.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

>


No Mark - no criticism intended :'(
On the TTOC forum on one of your other posts you mentioned printing and posting the membership form.
It wasn't clear that this is what you had to do which is why people have been trying to fill it in online and failing.

Can we still be friends ? [smiley=cheers.gif]
BTW it will not open with Acrobat 3 which was on my XP box - I had to download Acrobat 5 free from www.adobe.com


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Rob - don't worry 

The TTOC team have all put soooooooo much into our website which is soooo nearly ready - it's just a bit of a disappointment for us all that today we can only offer you paper forms and snail mail... however the TTOC site will be ready VERY soon.

And as *absoluTTe* edition 1 is ready and Burghley is 7 weeks away we are too impatient to wait any longer before showing everyone what we have been working on!

Louise ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Louise
It's great that we can get things up and running, even if its by snail mail initially. Appreciate all the hard work everyone has put in.
Rob


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No problem mate. Lets just say I had a "sense of humour bypass" for a while.... too many late nights ;D



> No Mark - no criticism intended Â :'(
> On Â the TTOC forum on one of your other posts you mentioned printing and posting the membership form.
> It wasn't clear that this is what you had to do which is why people have been trying to fill it in online and failing.
> 
> ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aha, absoluTTe is ready ! can you post PDF of a few tasters show us then ? Especially those involved in publishing would be pretty interested too :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We wouldn't want to spoil the surprise : ;D

BUT Kell may allow us to print off the cover and maybe a page or two from inside.... and let people see at Poole!



> Aha, absoluTTe is ready ! can you post PDF of a few tasters show us then ? Especially those involved in publishing would be pretty interested too Â :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great !

Have a nice (special  ) day Mark ! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

absoluTTE has been ready for the past 6-8 weeks. We are just waiting for the Wax Wizard article and then we can send it to the printers.



> Aha, absoluTTe is ready ! can you post PDF of a few tasters show us then ? Especially those involved in publishing would be pretty interested too Â :


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Do you have to be a paid-up TTOC member to buy tickets for the yearly meet? (or is that a stupid question?!?!)

Damian


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No you do not have to be a paid up member to attend Burghley.... but we would like Owners to join ;D unless you have a genuine reason or a note from your Mum 



> Do you have to be a paid-up TTOC member to buy tickets for the yearly meet? (or is that a stupid question?!?!)
> 
> Damian


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Cheers Mark.

Well I guess my genuine reason is that on the 13th July I should have my TT - a week later I'll be driving a Z4. Therefore, not much reason for me to actually join the TTOC anymore I guess (he says with a tinge of sadness and possibly regret!) Â 

Damian


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Cheers Mark.
> 
> Well I guess my genuine reason is that on the 13th July I should have my TT - a week later I'll be driving a Z4. Therefore, not much reason for me to actually join the TTOC anymore I guess (he says with a tinge of sadness and possibly regret!) Â
> 
> Damian


Well there is no _requirement_ to be a current owner of the TTOC to join... : but I can imagine you wouldnt want a TTOC badge on the Beemer...


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Cheers Mark.
> 
> Well I guess my genuine reason is that on the 13th July I should have my TT - a week later I'll be driving a Z4. Therefore, not much reason for me to actually join the TTOC anymore I guess (he says with a tinge of sadness and possibly regret!) Â
> 
> Damian


NO REGRETS ALLOWED - ITS SIMPLE - There are enough ( Strange but true) people out there who will pay well over the odds for a new Z4 with immediate delivery, so if you dont like it, you can sell it on at a tidy profit and buy my ROO for Â£40,000 !!!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Don't know why you say that - TTOC badge is the best mod for a Beemer I can think of!
At least it will make people think you've got taste (My other Car's a TT!)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Actually I still like ccc's suggestion of a NoTTOC badge for all of those who've left the fold ;D

L


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

We're in Switzerland, and weren't even thinking about coming. And then, we went to the French meet this weekend just gone, and, well, to cut a long story short, I think we'll be there! ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

WOW! No excuses from the local lot then! Believe Franck has a few owners planning to attend!

L


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've had emails from our southern hemisphere TTOC cousins (China, Australia and South America)..... apparently they set off 3 weeks ago  ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Cheque sent today ;D even though i'm not 100% i will be attending 
Jonah


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

No stopping us now. Printed off the form and just dusting off the old UK cheque book. Now, should I surprise her indoors with a nice "Nice TTs" T-Shirt? ;D

We will surely be there, but it would be really useful to post a plan for the day? Franck (bless his extremely well-organised heart - no laisser-faire with him when it comes to TTs) had agenda for both days - or is this a case of turn up and a free-for-all? If so what time can we start rolling up, and when will you tell us all to bugger off?!

Sorry to be a pain, but if you're coming from Switzerland, it's good to know in advance!

Pete

PS Have friends from other galaxies who set off before time began, in order to be there - tis their raison d'etre  (it's amazing what a weekend in France will do, n'est-ce pas?)

;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whats the number of cars coming Louise ? :-*


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

John - Its too early to have a final number - but given the growth in ownership and forum membership, early ticket sales and the central location we expect significantly more than last year - between 100 and 200.

We probably wont get a final number until the day as at Beaulieu more than a third of cars just showed up on the day!

The event will open at 10 and finish at 4 but the majority of timed events (e.g. concourse competition) will take place in the afternoon so no need to be there onthe dot of 10am.

We are still finalising some VERY EXCITING details of the day so will post again with a programme once we have all the details!

Keep asking the questions though!

L


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Louise!

I've now Blu-Tacked my TTOC badge onto a piece of card, written 'No' in front of it, and will plonk it on the top of my dash at Burghley - just in case the TT Shop doesn't get enough requests for a 'no' badge from ex/non-owners!!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

> so no need to be there on the dot of 10am


are yer mad, woman? i'm coming from switzerland, shall be there at 10ish, enjoying every minute!

Pete

PS Bugger, can't find me cheque book. *wanders off to do a frantic search*


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Peter - we can accept electronic bank transfer -suggest you drop [email protected] an email if you would like to do this.

Louise


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

might do as last resort, but they will charge me to send and you to receive it, too (barclays charge Â£7 to just receive money, cheeky monkeys  )

pete


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Pete can I pay for you and you sort it out when we meet at the AGM ?

Just a TTR to TTR jesture !


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> might do as last resort, but they will charge me to send and you to receive it, too (barclays charge Â£7 to just receive money, cheeky monkeys Â  )
> 
> pete


I thought the TTOC had Paypal set up,this u wouldnt get charged for??
Jonah


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jonah is correct. We can accept cheques, bank transfer, paypal, payment in kind, etc.

For further details email Graeme on [email protected].


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Pete (and anyone else), Bank account and Paypal details are shown below.

For Paypal, you basically go to the Paypal website and either login, or sign up as a new user if you don't have an account, then send money to *[email protected]*

If you are signing up as a new user, click "Non-US Sign Up" on the top left of the form and select your country from the list. Fill in some personal details and register a debit/credit card. To complete the registration you verify the card by entering a code that will appear on your bank or credit card statement with the test transaction Paypal processes (about Â£1.00, which gets refunded to your Paypal account once it's verified). If you have online access to your bank & credit card it will be only a few days until you can verify the account, otherwise you will need to wait for the paper statement. *Paypal does give you a limit that you can spend upto without having the account verified*, but if you're planning on using the TTOC online process it might be worthwhile setting up a Paypal account now (the online process links straight to paypal, but if you don't have an account you will need to set one up then anyway).

Options at the moment:

- complete the paper form and send it with a cheque (made payable to The TT Owners Club) to PO Box 431, Huntingdon, Cambs, PE29 6WQ

- complete the paper form and do a bank transfer (The TT Owners Club, sort code: 60-11-30, account 21003483, quote your surname & postcode/something that identifies you to the completed form on the transaction ref)

- complete the paper form and send payment through Paypal (the TTOC Paypal account is [email protected])

*If you pay using Paypal or Bank Transfer it is important that you either post the completed membership/order form to PO Box 431, Huntingdon, Cambs, PE29 6UZ or email a copy to [email protected]*

Paypal will suit anyone overseas that does not have a UK bank account that they can draw on. Bank Transfers are generally free in the UK through online/telephone banking but will be subject to extortionate fees from overseas. TTOC will also be subject to fees on Paypal and any international transfers that are received into the bank account, so we would prefer to keep these to a minimum if possible (but feel free to add a bit to cover paypal/bank charges - we won't complain!)

If you need more information of have any questions about making payment, just drop me an email. ([email protected])

Graeme


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Damn damn damn. I can't go to the national meet. Prior engagement which I agreed to 6 months ago. Just as well I hadn't bothered getting tickets/accomodation.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

So any news on what we can expect on the day yet?

Any plans for the Saturday?

Will there be children there? ( coz i have two!)Any plans for activities for them?

Lots of questions because I can't find a thread that explains exactly what the weekend will entail.

What are the numbers looking like.

Lisa


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lisa

Donna is sorting out "some" childrens activities and will be in a position to confirm shortly. There won't be a huge childrens list of activities, but we are trying to cater for something.

There will also be an ongoing Scalextric competition ;D

At the moment I haven't got access to the server so can't check, but when last I received an update (about a week to 10 days ago) we had 50+ TT's already booked.

The Saturday will consist of regional cruises to Peterborough and then IF someone volunteers, a cruise around the general Lincs area. At 4pm we will have the AGM (that we should wrap up fairly quickly ;D) and the food and drink.

More details soon, but at the moment Hutters and PaulB are on holiday, Shash has gone alkabouts and Louise is away on business. So I a little short staffed  ;D As soon as they come back we will post a full agenda.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

You should have asked me about my other TT.... Tumble Tots ;D [smiley=kid.gif]

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/TT10.jpg.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> You should have asked TT ( Tumble Tots) ;D [smiley=kid.gif]
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/TT10.jpg.


Knowing some of the people we've met on the forum that looks more like adult entertainment after a few drinks!  ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

LOL ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nah

There ain't anything high enough for Mr Rowlands to fall off.....


----------

